# Should I continue to board here?



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Prepare yourselves for a wall of text.

Well, I guess some people would say I have an "easy" set up. 

I'm boarding my horse, free of rent, with a gentleman with 2 other horses who rents his property, plus 10 acres attached to it (the landlord owns them and gives him permission to go back there). (Yes, he has the proper insurance.) My rent stipulation is that I pay for a portion of hay and buy my own feed, as well as work his horses a bit so he can trail ride with his son. Easy, right? 

Well, I find this guy pushing me around a little bit. I don't want to contradict him because it'd be rude; he could easily kick Bamber and I out! 

Some examples: 

When I dropped Bamber off, it was well around Midnight. We were late picking him up and it was a good 2-3 hour drive both ways. In the dark, can't see much... There's a small drop from the outside of the pasture to the pasture by the date. (The man feeds his horses at the gate, so they paw and dig stuff up.) Bamber balked a little bit and was nervous about this dark, scary drop. But made it after a minute of provoking. 

The next day I caught him and brought him out, and when I returned him it was the same story. (Every time after this he goes right in.) The gent stood there and told me how I need to train him to lead with a rump rope. It wasn't his nerves about this drop he encountered in the dark last night, it was his lack of knowledge leading. :roll: 

______________________________________​
He's a hard catch, I won't deny that. And his previous owners... "method," we'll call it, did more harm than good. We spent a good hour getting him comfortable enough to walk into an open stall with us. The gent, in the adjacent stall, spoke up when I slowly approached my horse: "Oh, let him come to you," he said. If you ask me, this is more of an approach for a horse that trusts and respects its handler. Since I'm trying to show my horse that being caught is a good thing, I'm not about to play with waiting game. That will come after he's _wanting_ to be caught, not when he's afraid to be. 

I just rolled my eyes inwardly and haltered my horse.

______________________________________

Gent accompanied me to buy feed. I told him how I planned to put him on a simple sweet feed (it's what his previous owners fed him for years) and work my way out to Equestrian's Choice 12%. We feed this at the livery and have no problems, and I will be using Bamber for similar trail rides. 

He proceeds to tell me how whole corn is the way to go, and how sweet feed "sweat" attracts flies in the summer. Feed corn in the summer, sweet feed in winter! 

Of course we got to the barn and feedless gent was feeding his horses the whole corn I'd bought. I had coupons for Purina feeds/treats, but didn't want to buy it yet because I knew most of my feed would end up in the bellies of horses I don't own.

I wanted to buy him a new halter and he tells me how horrid this brand of halter is, same for leads. He tells me he has these at his place and will sell them to me... Turns out these ropes are stiff and have been out in the elements for God knows how long! They were filthy, and who knows how dependable _if _my horse sets back when he's tied...

Last, I'm finding out more and more how broke this man is. He was fronted 15 squares of hay when he was broke; he's a veteran and gets 1 check a month. So at the beginning, that 1/3 I offered to pay for my horse's hay consumption? I'm now worried that I'm going to wind up paying for this winter's entire hay reserve (we're talking about feeding rounds; those go for at least $30-35 each for smaller ones around here; large ones of _grass_ can reach $40-45). I have no idea how these horses will be on the rounds, especially in the winter, and the man doesn't even have a tractor to put them out. This means I'll be calling in favors to my boss to borrow her Kubota. Not exactly what I wanted to spend my "favors" on.

______________________________________________

At the moment I'm free of rent, which is a sweet deal in advance. But this gentleman doesn't realize that it's my first personal horse, not my first "rodeo." I've handled age newborn (but didn't do much of the training) all the way up to 31. To have this man talk to me as he does, as if I'm keeping his horses and his only, is very offensive. 

_I_ must be the one to build a pen of sorts to work on Bamber's catching problem. _I_ must build his round pen to train his horses, _and_ supply all of the material for both projects. While I understand doing the labor, paying for every last thing wasn't on the agenda. 

I guess I'd be a little less "greedy" if he didn't rent. I just don't feel like I should put all this money into maintaining the property he doesn't even own, that he could be evicted from any day for any reason...

What do you guys think? ​


----------



## WesternSpice (Aug 28, 2011)

That's not fair to you. He shouldn't be telling you what you should and shouldn't do. I can understand if it's friendly advice, but it hardly seems friendly at all. Working his horses for free rent, and buying your own hay would be fair. But that's where I would draw the line. If you want my honest opinion, get the heck outta there!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

have a little back bone,,, who cares what he says, tell him to shut up, you'll buy your own food, then keep it in your trunk or at home, but yeh sounds like he like to sponge off people, Id go somewhere, else, your free rent isnt free if you are feeding his horses, building his facilities, etc etc.


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

That's what keeps crossing my mind. 

It would be one thing if he called me and asked me to pick up a bag of feed because he ran out (***** got into it, ruined for whatever reason, etc.) and then would reimburse me... but that isn't the game. 

I recently talked to his son, who's in a lot of legal trouble, and found out that gent is the kind of man that's very controlling and likes to speak for people. Which, I think, is why his son acted up like he did and got himself into court dates and bail fees. This same information came to me from my boss; he and his son volunteered together, and the gent would _not_ leave his son there alone. They both spent only one day. 

Apparently, according to my boarder, my boss has "very different methods." She has 23 horses, kids, _and_ adults to keep safe... those methods had better be pristine! He mounted one horse he wants me to train while she was tied to a telephone post and was, predictably, bucked off into the near woods. 

It seems like he's suddenly not as composed and letting a lot of things slip after I finally got my horse there. :?


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Joe4d said:


> have a little back bone,,, who cares what he says, tell him to shut up, you'll buy your own food, then keep it in your trunk or at home, but yeh sounds like he like to sponge off people, Id go somewhere, else, your free rent isnt free if you are feeding his horses, building his facilities, etc etc.


When it came to the leading over the drop, I did -- but in my usually surreptitious way. I said, "Nah, he did this last night when I dropped him off. He knows how to lead, he's just a little worried about the drop-off here." He kept quiet, even walked away, after I stood my ground for that one. 

If it were his horses I would just accept it. Work his horses how he wants them worked, right? But the fact that he's nit-picking and controlling how I work my horse is what offends me.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Any time you are in a situation where it's not a clearcut I pay for these services and you provide them sort of deal, it's tought. YOu have no "rights" that have been purchased by paying the board. But maybe you'll be able talk things out. Him giving you advice is probably just an older guy seeing a younger girl and thinking he'll "help" you. But the expecting you to build things and pay for the materials is too much. 

You can, however, if you want a round pen, buy the panels, assemble it on the land and if things go south, move the panels with you when you go.

You can also speak with the landlord and make it clear, maybe even a written agreement, that any structure you erect on the pasture belongs to you.

But, if the little voice in your head is already ringing alarm bells, then you'd better listen


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Tiny said exactly what I would say. Buy the panels then you can move them and are not out the money maybe get it in writting that you are purchaseing them and providing them with the understanding that if you leave they go with you. I watch alot of court TV and the judges always ask do you have proof in writting.


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Calmwaters said:


> Tiny said exactly what I would say. Buy the panels then you can move them and are not out the money maybe get it in writting that you are purchaseing them and providing them with the understanding that if you leave they go with you. I watch alot of court TV and the judges always ask do you have proof in writting.


We're currently chalking up a thorough boarding agreement. I'll have a copy, the landlord, the gentleman, and I'll also have another copy on file somewhere off the property for safe keeping. 

Another friend suggested a "coral" out of round pen panels because of their easy set-up and removal... The man has some extra fencing laying around, some old posts, but I doubt that it's going to be enough to finish the pen. 

Aside from this place, I have another place I can keep him under the same circumstances. At the livery, I'm already there at least 4-6 days a week. The property is 100% horse-safe with a few stalls, several pens, and 5 pasture turn-outs. The difference there is that there would be _23_ other horses instead of 2. Lol But this same place has a lot of the common "he said she said," because of poor choices in staff members and 'hiring' a lot of children (and then the owners complain about immaturity levels? :???: ) That's really the only con about this place. 

I guess I'll be more apt to make the decision after the vet comes out for a check-up followup and to draw his coggins. The owners didn't give me any paperwork about his coggins, so I'd might as well make darn skippy that he's UTD.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

You dropped your horse into a strange pasture with strange horses at midnight?


The long and short of it is, there is not a horse place that you will go that you will not find a person who does not have an opinion that they will hesitate to share with you.

If you want to be void of others opinions keep your horses at home.

If you do not like this guy then move your horse. Preferably at a better time of day.


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> The long and short of it is, there is not a horse place that you will go that you will not find a person who does not have an opinion that they will hesitate to share with you.


Time of day couldn't be helped. I wasn't about to leave this horse in a trailer all night because of no natural light, nor was I about to leave him at his old owner's place because that day was the _only_ day that I, the trailer, and my hauler were available where we could all (trailer owner, truck owner, and myself) attend. 

I'm aware of that [quoted text]; it's the controlling nature of his opinions; making _me_ feed his horses as well as my own, doing all of the labor and paying for material for repairs/building, that I have an issue with. His playing "horse whisperer" about how I want to work with _my_ horse. 

I'm all for critique, but the way _this_ man does it just irks me and sets off plenty of red flags. I'm not related to him and have known him less than a month, so his "here let me do this for you and _tell_ you how to do it" is abrasive. It's one thing to say "this is how I do it and it works for me, you should give it a shot," but it obviously wasn't how the message was received. 

It also doesn't help that, in terms of feed and work/tack, I'm supporting _his_ horses.

If all else fails I've placed a call to my cousin, who owns a boarding facility, to have him give me a call back with details on self-service boarding with him. It isn't as close as I'd like, but if this situation just doesn't turn out I'll survive an extra 15 minute drive.


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

I thought of the stall; but the 2 he has are constantly open and the stall doors aren't even up. The two other horses came up (2 fillies, a year younger) and investigated. He went right to the side of the pasture and began to eat grass. It wasn't like I just dropped him off and left. If there was a situation, there were 6 people to step in and stop it right then and there.

And the small paddock I'm after is the one I was referring that _I_ have to re-build.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

I agree with you the extra 15 minute drive would give you piece of mind sometimes its a good thing to pay attention to the red flags.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Calmwaters said:


> I agree with you the extra 15 minute drive would give you piece of mind sometimes its a good thing to pay attention to the red flags.


THIS.

I don't get the distance thing. If a person has that strict of a budget for gas or that tight on a time schedule, the whole horse thing needs to be thought out better. I have boarders that live nearly an hour away because they choose to know their horse is under the care of the situation they are most comfortable with.

Time to sit down with a piece of paper and list out the pros and cons of the current situation in black and white. From what I read - free = your check book but certainly not your mental well being.


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

I had gone there twice about a month or two prior to dropping my horse off, and again about 3 weeks before. 

Yes, there was barbed wire but I wasn't entirely concerned about that. He gave us this speech on how he was waiting for a friend to come home from vacation and build his round pen, as well as change the fencing to a more horse-safe wire. 

A couple days after I moved the horse I noticed the corner where the round pen was supposed to be was still empty and asked about it. He _then_ tells me how the friend won't be doing the job, and if I want to build it I need to get the materials and build it. Sure, he'll pick the materials up though.

We're in the process of working out a contract. I've told him I'll buy my own grain, pay for 1/3 of the hay. I even offered $50/month rent (since it's self-service, anything more is just foolish; my cousin rents out for $185/mo, full service board with stalls and turn-out) but he declined. 

We even saw the pen adjacent to the stalls that I talked about -- and it was currently intact, though not perfect and needed a little TLC. 

But for the most part, there are more and more excuses. Had to pay a bill so I have to feed all the horses. Can't pay for hay, so I have to buy it. Fence needs some repair, I need to buy the supplies. 

Like I said, if he was the property owner I'd be a little more understanding. But he _rents_, and hasn't brought up any of the needed repairs to his landlord and seems to just be expecting _me_ to fix it (and foot the bill) for him.

It's one thing if my horse tore up the fence, broke a board in the stall. Then I would pay for it because the horse is _my _responsibility. 

___________________________________________________

As far as *distance*, I chose this place over my cousin's because it's close to the livery where I work and would be more convenient; I could stop in before, then after, work and hardly be out of my way. I would avoid the "ghost owner," who hardly comes by because of other appointments. I could do some work with the horses at either or both times. It has nothing to do with my budget. _But_ I'm not willing to pay my cousin's full $185 rent when all I'm doing is renting a stall/pasture, and paying for the rest of my own supplies (feed, hay portion, tack, cleaning, etc.). It's simply counter-productive. If I wanted someone else to do the rest of that, even muck the stall, it wouldn't be a concern.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Creampuff said:


> Yes, there was barbed wire but I wasn't entirely concerned about that. He gave us this speech on how he was waiting for a friend to come home from vacation and build his round pen, as well as change the fencing to a more horse-safe wire.
> 
> We even saw the pen adjacent to the stalls that I talked about -- and it was currently intact, though not perfect and needed a little TLC.
> 
> ...


#1 rule when looking for a place to board - look at what is THERE - NOW. Do not base your decision on promises and dreams.

Honestly - I'm not sure the word convenient is in the horse owning dictionary.


----------



## Dusty1228 (Dec 2, 2010)

mls said:


> Honestly - I'm not sure the word convenient is in the horse owning dictionary.


This. In a big way.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

This is an older gent, I don't see him changing his ways anytime soon. Your instinct is telling you something, and I think you ned to listen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Lonestar22 said:


> This is an older gent, I don't see him changing his ways anytime soon. Your instinct is telling you something, and I think you ned to listen.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is what I'm thinking. He's had horses all his life, I've come to learn. So I think having him _not_ impose with _my_ horse will be an abortive task to try for. 

The vet is coming tomorrow and I'll be moving Bamber ASAP after that. We're double-checking to make sure he doesn't have anything contagious that the rest of the herd where I'm moving him could catch.


----------



## Daisy25 (May 29, 2011)

Yes, I think you need to move ASAP.

It's not the age or advice that bothers me most....it is the ASSUMPTION that you will be buying needed supplies for HIS horses. And anything you buy for your OWN horses sounds as if it will be "up for grabs" the minute your back is turned. Not to mention that he is going to be relying on YOU calling in favors for the use of equipment...Hardly adds up to "free" board.

So the real question is: Can you afford the upkeep and maintenance of ALL of these horses, plus the upkeep of the property?

If not, you need to be out of there, like, yesterday...


----------

